# Going rate? Solicitors fee for selling a house.



## justo (9 Feb 2021)

Dublin area - What's the going rate for solicitors' professional fee to sell a house?  (i.e. not including additional miscellaneous costs)


----------



## lledlledlled (9 Feb 2021)

I'm not sure if there is a 'going rate' but i think it's somewhat of a 'you get what you pay for' situation. I've done it on the cheap and hugely regretted it, and i've paid a little over the odds and been delighted with the service. 
I don't think it's something to scrimp on. Ideally, try to get a recommendation from somebody you trust.


----------



## Coldwarrior (9 Feb 2021)

Get an agreed fee (including VAT) upfront, not a percentage of the price the house sells for. There's no more work for the solicitor if the value of the house is 800k vs 200k so the fee should be the same in each case.


----------



## Sadim (9 Feb 2021)

Coldwarrior said:


> Get an agreed fee (including VAT) upfront, not a percentage of the price the house sells for. There's no more work for the solicitor if the value of the house is 800k vs 200k so the fee should be the same in each case.



I would be interested in this too along with similar auctioneer fees for selling a house. I know it is a variable feast but surely there is a rough average to expect for both fees assuming a straightforward simple conveyance?


----------



## Coldwarrior (9 Feb 2021)

Sadim said:


> I would be interested in this too along with similar auctioneer fees for selling a house. I know it is a variable feast but surely there is a rough average to expect for both fees assuming a straightforward simple conveyance?


I paid 2500 plus VAT buying my first house, that was a good few years ago and have moved since but can't remember how much of solicitors fee that time was to sell the house, as it also included the new purchase.


----------



## Protocol (9 Feb 2021)

2019 sale

DNG 1.5% + VAT + 250 marketing + VAT


----------



## Sadim (9 Feb 2021)

Protocol said:


> 2019 sale
> 
> DNG 1.5% + VAT + 250 marketing + VAT



Thanks Coldwarrior and Protocol... just to have a ballpark idea is sufficient


----------



## Jazz01 (9 Feb 2021)

2019: I got quotes from €1100 to €1500 (plus VAT) for the completion of a sale of a house (I'm in the Cork area - but one quote was actually from a solicitor who was based in Dublin)


----------



## PebbleBeach2020 (9 Feb 2021)

Looking for a solicitor in cork to do a remortgage. Not getting relies from anyone I've email or leave messages asking for a price. Dunno what to do.


----------



## SparkRite (9 Feb 2021)

justo said:


> Dublin area - What's the going rate for solicitors' professional fee to sell a house?  (i.e. not including additional miscellaneous costs)



'Going' rate in Dublin now is around €2K.
Son just went through it and he rang about 8 -10 solicitors, ranged from circa €1.7 to €2.3 K.
In the end he went with a recommendation .


----------



## Blackrock1 (9 Feb 2021)

I used the same guy for purchase sale and remortgage and it was the same fee each time plus vat and outlay, here it is below, i doubt his fees have gone up that much:

Sols fee sale = 1,100 plus 23% vat plus approx 120 legal outlays
Sols fee purchase = 1,100 plus 23% vat – in addition outlays = closing searches and property registration charges approx 800 euro


----------



## Leo (9 Feb 2021)

Protocol said:


> 2019 sale
> 
> DNG 1.5% + VAT + 250 marketing + VAT



I queried a few not so long ago and most were at pretty much the same bar Sherry Fitz who were looking for 2%.


----------



## Baby boomer (9 Feb 2021)

Leo said:


> I queried a few not so long ago and most were at pretty much the same bar Sherry Fitz who were looking for 2%.


That's a big increase!  I sold through them in 2019 and it was 1.7% plus Vat then.  There was about 500 additional marketing costa paid up front, again plus Vat.

Solicitor was €1650 professional fee, plus about 200 outlay, plus Vat.  I think I got far better value from him! 

In fairness to SherryFitz, they kept in touch very well and the ongoing feedback on viewings and offers was exemplary.  The photography, brochure and sales blurb was very good - so good I hardly recognised my own house!   I suspect we'd have achieved a similar sale price with a cheaper agent but who knows?


----------



## twofor1 (9 Feb 2021)

Last year a very efficient solicitor who promptly returned calls and replied to emails charged a legal fee of €2k plus vat plus outlays for house sale.

Most  estate agents seem to have a base rate which they might increase for a lower value property and decrease for a higher value property..

DNG and Lisney both said their base rate was 1.5%, as this was a higher value Dublin property both quoted 1% plus vat plus marketing.


----------



## PebbleBeach2020 (9 Feb 2021)

I'm looking for a remortgage solicitor, the prices are dearer than I thought. Three replies so far, €750 plus vat plus 460 in charges. €900 plus vat plus 380 in charges. Don't know why charges are different.


----------



## NoRegretsCoyote (10 Feb 2021)

Baby boomer said:


> In fairness to SherryFitz, they kept in touch very well and the ongoing feedback on viewings and offers was exemplary.  The photography, brochure and sales blurb was very good - so good I hardly recognised my own house!   I suspect we'd have achieved a similar sale price with a cheaper agent but who knows?



I had a really good experience with Sherry Fitzgerald.

House sold for 20% over asking.

I think a lot of this was circumstances and timing. But SF's marketing is a cut above, and the agent was really responsive. For the sake of half a percentage point I would go with them again.


----------



## lledlledlled (10 Feb 2021)

+1 for Sherry Fitz. I find them so much better and more trustworthy than some of the others.
Try ask them if they have a wriggle room on the fee. They had for us once we asked.


----------



## SparkRite (10 Feb 2021)

Am I missing something here?
The Op posed:-


justo said:


> What's the going rate for solicitors' professional fee to sell a house?



All the mentions of different EA's ? Sherry Fitz/ DNG/ Lisney etc.
Have they all started doing conveyancing of title now, or are they just recommending a solicitor ?
Either way, isn't there a conflict of interest ?

Or is it just another thread gone off topic?


----------



## Baby boomer (10 Feb 2021)

SparkRite said:


> Am I missing something here?
> .....
> All the mentions of different EA's ? Sherry Fitz/ DNG/ Lisney etc.
> Have they all started doing conveyancing of title now, or are they just recommending a solicitor ?
> ...


Another poster was also interested in solicitors fees and also asked about estate agents fees as well.  Just trying to be helpful and answer both.  Why not?


----------



## SparkRite (10 Feb 2021)

Baby boomer said:


> Another poster was also interested in solicitors fees and also asked about estate agents fees as well. Just trying to be helpful and answer both. Why not?



* Because this can and often does, lead to a thread being brought so far off topic that the original title bears little or no relevance to what is actually being discussed. This makes for troublesome searching in the future, for information pertinent to a user's question or problem.

It is also 'impolite' and usually frowned upon to hijack someone else's post.

There is a reason for the 'Post Thread' gadget.

* BTW, both you and I are in danger of doing this now.


----------



## fidelcastro (11 Feb 2021)

PebbleBeach2020 said:


> Looking for a solicitor in cork to do a remortgage. Not getting relies from anyone I've email or leave messages asking for a price. Dunno what to do.


Carol Hickey passage west fixed fee 500euro for remortgage or 950 purchase. Used her firm 3 times v happy.


----------



## Marcia (20 Feb 2021)

How much would you expect a solicitor to charge for a sale and purchase?  I just used a solicitor to sell a house only and it came to 9k ...?


----------



## Gordon Gekko (20 Feb 2021)

I’m surprised to hear people quoting similar fees for both buying and selling. My experience of both has been low fees for selling (e.g. €1-2k) and much higher fees for buying (e.g. €5-10k).


----------



## skrooge (20 Feb 2021)

Gordon Gekko said:


> I’m surprised to hear people quoting similar fees for both buying and selling. My experience of both has been low fees for selling (e.g. €1-2k) and much higher fees for buying (e.g. €5-10k).


Seems high to me . Does that purchase fees include stamp duty? 

I appreciate it's a cost associated with purchasing and handled by a solicitor but they have no discretion in the rate.


----------



## Early Riser (20 Feb 2021)

For sale and purchase combined.

€3900 fee plus VAT
Plus €850 for charges - land registry and searches.
Plus Stamp Duty.
Plus outstanding portion of LPT on purchase (but retrieved from sale).


----------



## Protocol (20 Feb 2021)

Marcia said:


> How much would you expect a solicitor to charge for a sale and purchase?  I just used a solicitor to sell a house only and it came to 9k ...?


Marcia,

I sold a house in the last two years.

Sol fee = 1200 + 23% VAT = 1,476


----------



## twofor1 (20 Feb 2021)

As an executor, I sold a house last year, the solicitor's legal fee was €2,000 plus vat. The solicitor who held the will and assumed he would be getting the job quoted a legal fee of €7,000 plus vat.

My daughter bought a house this year and paid a legal fee of €1,700 plus vat.


----------



## presidenttttt (28 Jul 2021)

The variations here seem to be fairly wild, I am surprised. 9k for a sale and buy! Presumably some people are including stamp duty as part of the fees being quoted….


----------



## noproblem (28 Jul 2021)

Marcia said:


> How much would you expect a solicitor to charge for a sale and purchase?  I just used a solicitor to sell a house only and it came to 9k ...?


Were there problems with deeds or paperwork/planning issues? Was the house extraordinarily expensive? Did it include stamp duty? If not that's a criminally excessive fee and depending on your answers to the other questions I would be reporting the solicitor to the law society.


----------



## noproblem (28 Jul 2021)

presidenttttt said:


> The variations here seem to be fairly wild, I am surprised. 9k for a sale and buy! Presumably some people are including stamp duty as part of the fees being quoted….


Not a sale and buy, just sale


----------



## BeanyBoo (28 Jul 2021)

Sold a house in May. 
€2,400 for solicitor, searches, fees, VAT etc. 
€5,000 for estate agent


----------



## FANTANA (28 Jul 2021)

Doing a mortgage switch, €800 plus vat plus outlays of another €175.


----------



## presidenttttt (29 Jul 2021)

FANTANA said:


> Doing a mortgage switch, €800 plus vat plus outlays of another €175.








						Key Post - Cheapest solicitor for switching mortgages
					

This has come up a few times.  If you are buying a house or selling a house, choosing the cheapest solicitor might not be a good idea.  It's a stressful process and you want to make sure your solicitor is competent.  But if you have already bought a house and just want to switch mortgage, I...



					www.askaboutmoney.com
				




might be worth posting here Fantana.


----------



## presidenttttt (29 Jul 2021)

Gordon Gekko said:


> I’m surprised to hear people quoting similar fees for both buying and selling. My experience of both has been low fees for selling (e.g. €1-2k) and much higher fees for buying (e.g. €5-10k).


Gekko, the buying fee quoted often contains stamp duty. Mine certainly did. That needs to be removed. So the costs should be similiar?


----------



## Early Riser (29 Jul 2021)

€4.4K for buying and selling, plus VAT, outlays and Stamp Duty. Experienced and reliable solicitor. I know we could probably have got cheaper but it would have been more of a "leap in the dark".


----------



## presidenttttt (8 Aug 2021)

So in essence, selling fee is usually the same as buying?


----------

